# Songs



## Eric

I have four pieces uploaded on this website:

http://www.myspace.com/ericingrammusic

I have not been composing for very long, and I would appreciate any comments or criticism on any of these pieces very much, as I do not know many people who appreciate classical music and I would like some advice, critique, etc.


----------

